

Ask HN: When will Bootstrap v3 be released - thezach

So I really have to redo the design of a project, and know that Twitter Bootstrap v3 is around the corner... but how soon will it be released.  I would hate to redesign a site just to redesign it again in two weeks.
======
selfmadecelo
It looks like it's getting real close. You can track progress here:
<https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/pull/6342>

------
bengunnink
fat and mdo keep saying there's a "long way to go".

FWIW, I don't think there's going to be too many disruptive structural
changes, so there's no reason you can't start building based on 2.3. Depending
on what features you do, updating might be as easy as doing a search&replace
on certain class names.

